# WeedEater Trimmer Carburetor



## TinkerGal (Apr 13, 2007)

My brother has a 1998 Poulan WeedEater Featherlite 18cc Gas Trimmer. The trimmer was losing cc power. The carburetor was full with carbon and he cleaned it. But now he's putting it back together and can't remember where the ball bearing goes in the carburetor. Alas, he has no manuals for the trimmer. Would anybody have any clue where the ball bearing goes?

TinkerGal


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.dixiesales.com/ipl/278/Featherlite-SST-Plus.pdf


the take-apart manual...
good luck


----------



## TinkerGal (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response. The link you provided is for a 25cc trimmer. Are the carburetors designed pretty much the same fashion for most models that I could use this for an 18cc? I haven't had any luck in finding anything on 18cc (just blowers). Closest I've gotten is 21cc.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Tinker;
I think you have a walbro carb so go to ;
www.walbro.com
select - Service/Aftermarket
select - Aftermarket- Parts & Service
select - Poulan
select - Trimmer
select - 18cc for Your carb#
You are there(if I got my sequence correct)
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TinkerGal (Apr 13, 2007)

I think this will help very much. I printed out the 4 18cc's listed. Thank you for all your help. 

TinkerGal


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The only ball bearing I can think of would be for the detent on choke shaft. Look straight down the front of the carburetor and if it uses one there will be a little hole drilled into the body where the choke shaft goes through. There should be a little spring and then the ball and then install the shaft.

Hope this helps.


----------

